# Layout Boat...Sunfish?



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

With only a couple days to go till EGS and over a month till open season, I've been looking for another project and I got to thinking that I need a layout boat.
I'm wondering if there is anyone out there who has had success with working a sunfish style sailboat into a layout boat. Where you able to mount a motor and what size will it handle? Any advice would be great. If it is a complete waist of time that would be good to know as well. Thanks!


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

i too have been looking at a sunfish style that is for sale by me, cheap enough, just not reday to pull the trigger....too many variables I think....too much modification...but the room and stability would be priceless....


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

if you search the boats, blinds and gadgets at refugeforums.com you will find several such projects based on sunfish boats.


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

After searching other threads posted referencing sunfish boats, I found there was no one who posted feedback to actually doing this project. If your input is to tell me to buy a "true" layout boat that's cool but I'm really just wanting to know if someone has had a positive or negetive real experience with one of these projects.
If your imput is to tell me I'm having a death wish, I got that point from the other threads..and I won't be using a canoe, canoes are intended for paddling the river.

Thanks to all, happy hunting.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

I have no experience in it, but also have been interested in doing such a project. I had thought about a Sunfish for a while, but lately have been very interested in doing a blind from an old Hobie 14. Very wide, very stable, easy for 2 guys to handle. Thought of rigging it up so that a little 4 horse could be mounted to the back to get it around. It wouldn't steer for crap, but once you got to where you were going it would be great.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I wasn't making a true layout, but I made a sunfish style hull into a low draft marsh boat and.....


hated it! 

made it way back when I was a teen and I just remember it as being some kinda heavy and awkward to deal with. the smooth hull made tracking a real chore.

that's just my $.02

I'll see if I can find a pic of that ol' pig for yah! :evil:

I have a ton of respect for those handy guys that can fab up their own layout boats, marsh rigs, etc. My forte' is finding deals on mfg goods, so I just find that it's just easier to buy a "true" rig at a discount vs. me losing a limb with the saw and my time is money!


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

Branta,
Thanks for the input.
I've still got my 12' boat and the trailer so I was thinking I could through the 12'er to the side and use the trailer to haul around.. doing some research I have found some great pics from around the country but no definate answers as to do's and don'ts. Trial and error is no fun, it was in college when it was accompanied by beverages. 
I've heard similar stories to yours thus far, too heavy and cumbersome and ended up in the dumpster. I don't "need" a layout boat but if it would be a good project and I could do it over a week or so, that could be fun.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

it'll easily weigh double what a comparable, dedicated duck boat would run.

just keep in mind that weight, porting, anything other than wind power was not a consideration when they mfg the sunfish.

conversily, a carstens pintail 14' marsh boat weighs about 30% less (if I remember correctly), stable as the dollar (whoops! can't say that anymore!!), let's just say, I wouldn't have any trouble standing up on the side of it and it tracks beautifully through 4-6" of water with even a kayak paddle.

as I remember it, the biggest drawback was the weight. forget about dragging it 200yds across a field or through buckbrush!! :smile-mad


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

I'd be looking to use it for layouts in the bays and inland lakes.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I really don't want to be a wet blanket, but if you're thinking of layout hunting, then make/buy a true layout boat.

it'll work better, designed appropriately and ride better - and again, it'll weigh alot less (depending on make/model). I think my UFO is around 100lbs? that sunfish marsh boat of mine after I was done glassing it, adding cockpit side walls and all had to weigh close to 170 or more.

look through craigs or the forum classifieds and see if you can grab one for $500 or less.

it'll be money well spent.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

A friend I hunt with has a Sunfish conversion he uses as a layout.

Positives
Comfortable
Stable
Roomy
Moves well with oars
Low profile
Deflects waves well

Negatives:
Does not track well while towing
Heavy 

he bought the thing from someone else so I cant provide you with "how to build" instructions.


----------

